# No Sound in HT TVR 2.0



## briankbl (Jun 9, 2008)

I am using the following software to record PS3 videos on my PC:

http://www.honestech.com/main/support_trial_1c.asp

Now, I do have video, but I don't have any audio. Other than that, the program records and works great! I have realtek audio built into my monitor. I have even tried external speakers w/sub woofer...still no audio.

Here is what I am looking at as far as audio options go:










I get 3 options for sound: Speakers, HDMI, Digital. I currently have it set to speakers. 

"Playback" has 2 options: CD Audio and Master Volume - neither of which work...

"Recording" never has any options to select.

Any help getting this thing to play audio would be greatly appreciated.

p.s. If this helps, I have tried other PVR's in the past few days. I could not get them to actually record anything, but they played audio and video just fine..


----------



## briankbl (Jun 9, 2008)

oh, and the "Audio Input" never does anything either. No menu pops up or anything.


----------



## gregoc1 (Dec 1, 2008)

take small jumper sound wire double male ended. plug from tvr sound output to main board input or sound card input


----------



## jefffay9 (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm having the same problem, but that didnt work. i've tried just about everything.


----------

